# Ruido electrico puente galgas



## migvil (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola.

Tengo problemas para medir tensiones de un puente de galgas extensiométricas. Las galgas son de un factor 2 y las alimento a 1V. En el centro donde lo hago hay muchos motores compresores y demás. Empleo un adquisidor HBM con entradas especiales para medir puentes Wheatstone. Tengo los cables hasta el puente apantallados y trenzados.

A pesar de todo, tengo un ruido variable de 8-30uVpp(micro). Este está centrado a la frecuencia de 50Hz y demás armónicos. Creo que me viene de la alimentación de la red pero no entiendo muy bien cómo se me propaga. 

¿Por dónde me mete este ruido la red?
 ¿Cómo evitarlo?

Gracias por qualquier link o consejo.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Nov 13, 2007)

La verdad  los armónicos no es mi fuerte, pero yo le aconsejo que revise el transformador que alimenta al sistema  y además que anule mientras toma medidas toda fuente de armónicos como computadoras, variadores de frecuencia, arrancadores suaves  y todo tipo de dispositivos electronico que puedan generar armónicos o ruido  por otro lado  también puede colocar un transformador de armónicos pero no se si todavía los hacen, estos se utilizan para filtrar la red  y entregar alimentación sin ruido  me gustaría saber si tiene pinza para medir armónicos. Para poder repasar en mis apuntes como solucionar el problema


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 13, 2007)

Cuando se miden tensiones pequeñas, y más aún, a distancias mayores a algunos metros suele pasar que se meta la interferencia de 50 Hz.
Recuerdo que unos amigos que estaba con un proyecto de electrocardiógrafo metían un filtro notch (esto es, un filtro que deja pasar todas las frecuencias excepto un muy delgado intervalo de frecuencias, que para tu caso estaría centrado en 50 Hz). Es más, tecleando en google "filtro notch" te sale un post de este fantástico foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6661.html

Bueno, seguro no vas a tener inconvenientes en encontrar montones de información al respecto.
Comentanos a ver si dió resultado.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Mira que no hallas creado un bucle de tierra.

Me explico, leelo despacio que es un poco lioso.


Tomamos por ejemplo la union de la malla con el adquisicion de datos (punto A) y aplicamos una corriente imaginacia circulando por la malla de cable que va al sensor , OK


Esa corriente imaginaria NUNCA puede volver al punto A siguiendo otro recorrido, ya sea por una viga, un chasis metalico o otro conector.

Cuando se forma una espira cerrada aunque sea una malla esta se transformadorrma en una bobina que capta energia electromagnetica y puerde su funcion.



Lo ideal seria conectar la malla al adquisidor y cortarla justo  ante del sensor, recuerda que por la malla no circula tension solo es una pantalla electrica (campos electricos).

Si necesitas pasar una masa deberias utilizar un cable multifilar y pasar una segunda malla.

Puedes utilizar cable de red ethernet con apantallamiento, tiene su malla y ademas es trenzado.

El tema de las interferencias en complicado, cada situacion es distinta.

Revisa si los variadores de la empresa utilizan cable apantallado entre el variador y el motor, puede sea el momento de cambiarlos y ahorrarse dinero conlos  cuelgues de la maquinaria, maquinas, paradas intermitentemente y historias de este tipo, actualmente siempre utilizamos cables apantallados para no tener problemas. 
Recalca el costo de una maquina parada y no saber lo que pasa.


----------



## alfredorossini (Ago 1, 2009)

En la página de Texas www.ti.com encontré un programa que calcula filtros activos, y por supuesto el Notch. Yo lo usé con éxito para un electrocardiógrafo.
Adjunto el esquema de donde puedes extraer el Notch, que es de dos etapas idénticas.
Alfredo


----------



## gabrielhi5 (Mar 17, 2010)

Buenas quisiera que me ayuden con lo siguiente .. Poseo un puente de Wheanstone (sensor de presión) con una alimentación de 10 cd y me da una señal de 28 mV, esta me da una señal analogica, el cual quiero transformarla a digital ya le hecho el acondicionamiento de la señal pero me provoca mucho ruido, necesito diseñar un circuito de filtrado como lo podría diseñar????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

gabrielhi5 dijo:


> ya le hecho el acondicionamiento de la señal pero me provoca mucho ruido, necesito diseñar un circuito de filtrado como lo podría diseñar????



Sería bueno que postearas una imagen (captura del osciloscopio) para ver que tipo de ruido es el que tenés, y tambiés sería bueno que mostraras el esquema de acondicionamiento de señal que has usado, por que si no es el correcto, entonces vamos a corregir algo que es malo por diseño.
También tenés que especificar las condiciones que debe cumplir la señal digitalizada, por que eso fija la fecuencia de corte de los filtros.


----------



## gabrielhi5 (Mar 17, 2010)

No tengo la imagen del osciloscopio, ya que te refieres sobre las condicones que debe cumplir la señal digitalizada???,...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2010)

gabrielhi5 dijo:


> No tengo la imagen del osciloscopio, ya que te refieres sobre las condicones que debe cumplir la señal digitalizada???,...



El ancho de banda final que debe tener la señal antes de digitalizarla y la frecuencia de muestreo y resolución del conversor A/D.


----------



## gabrielhi5 (Mar 17, 2010)

La resolución del conversorA/D es de 24 bits  y este dato de" SIMULTANEOUS 50Hz AND 60Hz REJECTION (–90dB MINIMUM)" me serviría para hacer el filtro????


----------

